# 5D MkIII spontaneously shuts down



## pwp (May 15, 2016)

This was a new one for me! At a job today my gripped 5DIII was spontaneously shutting down. Not going to sleep, I mean _shutting down_ as if I'd switched the power off or the batteries were dead flat. Switching the power on and of woke it up again but I was missing shots at a fast moving event for a long-term client. Note that the (genuine) batteries had probably 80% charge in them.

Fortunately I had my recently retired 1D MkIV in the bag (funny I chose to take it with me...) so was able to continue un-distracted. 

Is this a known bug? It's annoying, I have a huge week coming up ???

-pw


----------



## Mickat (May 15, 2016)

I had the same issue once, turned out that the battery grip was not tightened properly. Every time I went to take a photo it turned off....
I doubt that this is your issue though.


----------



## pwp (May 15, 2016)

Mickat said:


> I had the same issue once, turned out that the battery grip was not tightened properly. Every time I went to take a photo it turned off....
> I doubt that this is your issue though.


Thanks, I just checked the grip. It's nice and tight. That would have been a simple fix!

-pw


----------



## niels123 (May 15, 2016)

After the shut down, did it woke up again just by prussing the shutter button or did you need to switch the power off and on again? I would keep it on for some time on my desk to see if it does it again: if yes, send it to canon for a checkup.


----------



## brad-man (May 15, 2016)

You'll have to determine whether it's the grip or your camera. See if you can replicate the problem without using the grip. You need to learn whether it's a hardware problem (maybe the pins in the battery compartment?) or software (bug).


----------



## fentiger (May 15, 2016)

reinstate the 1D and retire the 5D, problem solved


----------



## pwp (May 15, 2016)

fentiger said:


> reinstate the 1D and retire the 5D, problem solved


Hah! Yes that did cross my mind. They're both extremely high mileage. The 5DIII is on it's third shutter. To be honest I completely prefer 1-Series bodies but the sort of commissioned work I do benefits enormously from the Silent-Shutter on the 5DIII & 7DII. I test drove the 1DX, loved it for all the obvious reasons, but boy is that shutter noisy!

-pw


----------



## YuengLinger (May 15, 2016)

pwp said:


> fentiger said:
> 
> 
> > reinstate the 1D and retire the 5D, problem solved
> ...



That is some serious mileage on your 5DIII! Hope it works out and you let us know whether body or grip, and what the fix was.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 15, 2016)

Are you still using 3rd party batteries in your 5DIII (after they gave you trouble in your 7DII)?

I wonder if there's a way they could cause 'hidden' long term damage?


----------



## Maximilian (May 15, 2016)

No probs here with the 5D3. 
But mine has seen way less action than yours.



pwp said:


> Mickat said:
> 
> 
> > I had the same issue once, turned out that the battery grip was not tightened properly. Every time I went to take a photo it turned off....
> ...


If Mickat had a grip issue and yours, pwp, was tight, did you check and clean the contacts on both body and grip? maybe some dirt or oxidation on the contacts?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 15, 2016)

The grips occasionally cause issues, if reliability is important, don't use a grip. Even Genuine Canon Grips cause power problems occasionally, and it can be hard to track down.

Since you presumably had two batteries in the grip, one could have a problem, the camera does not track each battery, does it?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 15, 2016)

IMHO - with the amount of use you describe, your camera is possibly approaching end-of-life. I think Maxmillion's idea is the best possible scenario. But if the problem can't be isolated to the grip, the batteries or the power contacts, you may never find the problem. It could be a hairline crack in an internal PCB which is probably not worth fixing.

If this is a crucial tool for your livelihood, I wouldn't waste much time (and esp not waste the loss of a job or images) trying to fix it. You can buy brand new 5D3 bodies now for around $2K. Buy a new or solid used 5D3 immediately and use this 5D3 as a backup assuming you find the problem. If it was me, I wouldn't stress or risk a job on a camera this worn. Heck, I have an extra 5D3 I'd sell you if you couldn't afford a new one right now.

Good luck! I hope you get it sorted out and it turns out to be a minor issue that is easy to fix for sure at little/no expense. Keep us posted!


----------



## Pookie (May 15, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> IMHO - with the amount of use you describe, your camera is possibly approaching end-of-life. I think Maxmillion's idea is the best possible scenario. But if the problem can't be isolated to the grip, the batteries or the power contacts, you may never find the problem. It could be a hairline crack in an internal PCB which is probably not worth fixing.
> 
> If this is a crucial tool for your livelihood, I wouldn't waste much time (and esp not waste the loss of a job or images) trying to fix it. You can buy brand new 5D3 bodies now for around $2K. Buy a new or solid used 5D3 immediately and use this 5D3 as a backup assuming you find the problem. If it was me, I wouldn't stress or risk a job on a camera this worn. Heck, I have an extra 5D3 I'd sell you if you couldn't afford a new one right now.
> 
> Good luck! I hope you get it sorted out and it turns out to be a minor issue that is easy to fix for sure at little/no expense. Keep us posted!



Yea, was just going to say almost the same. I've never heard of a pro keeping a camera body so long and after that many shutter replacements. Especially for paying clients (this would never fly in my business). Everyone I know considers cameras consumables. Unless that shutter fell out during the first year I wouldn't replace a box either, that would be deemed a lemon for sure and I wouldn't throw good money after bad. 

I just donated 3 of the first 4 5D3's bought in 2012 to the local HS. The beauty of owning your own studio/business is writing these things off for tax purposes. It's a pretty big head scratcher as to why you would hang on to it for so long. I can understand loving the model as a possible reason, almost. I love the 5D3 model and actually just bought probably my last new one due to them being so cheap. It will most likely stay in a box for sentimental purposes. And I'm sure that old 1 series is great... but for paid work, NEVER. Not when money is on the line. Those types of cameras stay at home for chasing kids not for clients.

I read the selling old camera post. Maybe you should too... Never had one problem getting rid of old gear, especially if you're doing this a business. Nothing looks worse than turning to a client and saying, "hang on a sec, my camera just took a dump..." and the joy of handing over a box of used gear (tax writeoffs) to the local school photojournalism group is priceless.


----------



## StudentOfLight (May 15, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Are you still using 3rd party batteries in your 5DIII (after they gave you trouble in your 7DII)?
> 
> I wonder if there's a way they could cause 'hidden' long term damage?


I only use genuine Canon batteries and have once had errors with the 5D-III rejecting a battery. I swapped batteries with my 60D and then everything was fine again... i.e. the "problem battery" work fine in the 60D, and the 60D battery worked fine in the 5D-III.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 15, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Are you still using 3rd party batteries in your 5DIII (after they gave you trouble in your 7DII)?
> ...



I've used multiple bodies since 2009. (30D, 40D, 60D, 70D, 80D, 5D, 5D-III, 6D, 7D-II, 3D, 90D, whatever...)

I've used all kinds of electronics, laptops, camcorders, etc over my lifetime. To be honest, I've experienced problems with genuine OEM batteries just as much (if not more) as I have with 3rd party knock-offs. Sure, I've had 3rd party batteries that didn't work or had less capacity. But I've had OEM batteries that were disappointments as well.

I still PREFER OEM, esp for laptops, but I don't condemn 3rd party batteries as long as they are good quality and favorably reviewed. I'll be damned if I'm going to pay 5x the price for OEM if it gains me nothing over a similar and proven 3rd party battery. And when it comes to the LP-E6 compatible battery from Wasabi... I'll buy two of those every time over the more expensive Canon battery. I still have yet to have a LP-E6 fail on me from Wasabi. In fact, I have one Canon OEM LP-E6N - you know, the more expensive one that came with my 7D-2 - that has barely been used, never charges past about 70% and has the red dot on the "recharge performance" battery menu data. The Wasabis charge fully and usually last me the same as the Canon batteries.

For me, it's not about the money, it's just about what works and what I would rather do with the money other than get one Canon battery for the price of 4-6 Wasabis that work just as well. And this is coming from someone who will buy the $8 - $15 Tamron lens caps because they are tough, center pinch and are more reliable than the thin/cheap and hard to grip Canon lens caps. Yeah, Canon finally got a clue and started providing better center pinch lens caps but now I'm set in my ways and I like to sell the lens later with a pristine lens cap that I typically leave in the box after purchase.

Bottom Line: If it works for me, I do it. If I experience a problem, I change or adapt. So as long as the Wasabi batteries work, I'll use them. (In fact, I started leaving the Canon battery and charger in the box with all the other camera accessories I don't use after I got the crappy LP-E6N with my 7D-2.)


----------



## pwp (May 16, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Are you still using 3rd party batteries in your 5DIII (after they gave you trouble in your 7DII)?
> ...



Neuro, yes they were genuine batteries. After the issue with the 7DII and the pair of Wasabis, I've been strictly 100% genuine. 

I'll run a variety of tests that may isolate a hardware issue. If the problem can't be easily resolved and it happens just one more time, then this 5DIII has reached it's use-by date. It's a primary work tool and has to be 100% dependable. It would have been nice to have lasted until the 5D-IV was ready but as someone pointed out, 5DIII's are in run-out pricing right now. It may be a better move to go straight to a 1DX-II. How's the Silent Shutter on the 1DX-II? As quiet as the 5DIII? 

Thanks for the responses.

-pw


----------



## Maximilian (May 16, 2016)

pwp said:


> [snip]
> 
> It may be a better move to go straight to a 1DX-II. How's the Silent Shutter on the 1DX-II? As quiet as the 5DIII?
> 
> ...


Hi! 
As far as I've heard it is much better than the one on the 1DX but still louder than the one of the 5D3. 
So maybe you'll have to go for a 5D3 at run-out pricing or maybe for a refurbished/used one. :-\


----------



## StudentOfLight (May 16, 2016)

Here is the thread of my 5D-III power issue which was sorted out towards September last year. The technician replaced the motherboard

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27410.msg541899#msg541899


----------



## pwp (May 16, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> Here is the thread of my 5D-III power issue which was sorted out towards September last year. The technician replaced the motherboard
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27410.msg541899#msg541899



StudentOfLight, thanks very much for the link. It could prove useful 8)
Has the camera been stable since then?

-pw


----------



## kaihp (May 16, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > [snip]
> ...


It's like this for the shutter sounds: 1Dx > 1Dx2 > 5D3

I'd say that the 1Dx2 silent shutter is closer to the 1Dx shutter than the 5D3 shutter sound.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 16, 2016)

I've never used/owned the 1D series cameras except in stores or the 1V I had for film.

But I don't understand why the newest / just released flagship body from Canon can't have as silent (if not MORE silent) a shutter as the 4 year old 5D3. The 1D series is larger and heavier. So it has the room for whatever is necc to achieve the silent shutter. And weight isn't an issue either. I just don't get it. All I can guess is that it has something to do with the much more durable shutter lifespan that only the 1D series offers but still... come on! Stick the rubber baby buggy bumpers on the it and make it happen! ???


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I've never used/owned the 1D series cameras except in stores or the 1V I had for film.
> 
> But I don't understand why the newest / just released flagship body from Canon can't have as silent (if not MORE silent) a shutter as the 4 year old 5D3. The 1D series is larger and heavier. So it has the room for whatever is necc to achieve the silent shutter. And weight isn't an issue either. I just don't get it. All I can guess is that it has something to do with the much more durable shutter lifespan that only the 1D series offers but still... come on! Stick the rubber baby buggy bumpers on the it and make it happen! ???



Speed vs. sound. Even when idling, the engine of a Formula 1 racecar is *loud*!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 16, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I've never used/owned the 1D series cameras except in stores or the 1V I had for film.
> ...



I get that but why can't it just be another mode like on the 5D3? You know... Single Normal, Sequential Normal, Single Silent, Sequential Silent, and then H for High Speed Formula One.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



Not sure, but I'm pretty sure if it was possible, it would have been done. A 12-cylinder engine at idle will be louder than a 4-cylinder engine. Maybe as slow as the mirror/shutter can move, it's still just that loud?


----------



## j-nord (May 16, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...


I assume stiffer/stronger springs in the shutter system to allow for faster fps and longer shutter life = more noise. This comes down to the physical shutter system not some software tweak. Would you rather compromise the shutter life to reduce the sound a little?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 16, 2016)

j-nord said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I agree that if it could have been done, it probably would have been done. I also agree that it's likely the heavier mechanism required for durability and speed. Although I also have the impression that the 5D3 achieves part of the silence with some dampened motor control which is likely done through software and explains why it is slower in S mode.


----------



## StudentOfLight (May 16, 2016)

pwp said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the thread of my 5D-III power issue which was sorted out towards September last year. The technician replaced the motherboard
> ...


Yes, my 5D-III is 100% stable now. Haven't had any issues since that.


----------



## kaihp (May 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



You've clearly never heard a Harley in idle next to a 4cylinder sports machine (both with OEM exhausts) 
The joke about Harley's is that not only are they loud, but they also very slow, taking a long time to move sufficiently away so you can start taking again ;D

More on-topic:

If I understand the 'normal' mirrorbox design correct, the mirror is driven hard all the way to the end-stop. As with most fast things, it's the sudden stop at the end that is the problem: causing a lot of the vibration - and sound (noise). The 5Ds mirror box uses a  to accelerate and decelerate the mirror, which _should_ yield less vibration and sound.
I wouldn't be surprised if we start seeing variations on cam-driven mirror assemblies in lots of SLRs going forward.

One more thing: the OVF black-out time. If you want a short black-out time, you need to move that mirror faster. Everything else equal, a faster mirror implies more noise (as in sound).


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 17, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I've never used/owned the 1D series cameras except in stores or the 1V I had for film.
> 
> But I don't understand why the newest / just released flagship body from Canon can't have as silent (if not MORE silent) a shutter as the 4 year old 5D3. The 1D series is larger and heavier. So it has the room for whatever is necc to achieve the silent shutter. And weight isn't an issue either. I just don't get it. All I can guess is that it has something to do with the much more durable shutter lifespan that only the 1D series offers but still... come on! Stick the rubber baby buggy bumpers on the it and make it happen! ???



I dont think there's any conspiracy here...I think it's purely a function of engineering. The 5D3 has the most amazing silent shutter mode...it's eerily quiet. The 1D series is built and designed for ultra high frame rate at any costs...which makes it sound like a machine gun. That said....I've never found wild life to be particularly bothered with shutter noise or speed. The only time it's been an issue was a particularly nasty and draconian registrar at a civil service in Swindon. The 5D3's silent shutter was the tool of choice in that particular ceremony....which is right considering the 5D3 was Jeff Ascough's personal camera spec list. It's the perfect wedding camera and the most versatile camera as a result.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (May 17, 2016)

pwp said:


> This was a new one for me! At a job today my gripped 5DIII was spontaneously shutting down. Not going to sleep, I mean _shutting down_ as if I'd switched the power off or the batteries were dead flat.
> -pw



My 5D3 did that a few times last year, with both Canon and Wasabi batteries. It was very disturbing the first time it happened, when I was shooting mixed stills and video in hot weather. I eventually figured out that the batteries involved were the oldest in my collection, maybe 2-3 years old. I did not suspect them at first, since the camera said they still had a fair amount of charge left, maybe 50% or more. The shutdown only occurred when I was using the camera heavily, maybe the old batteries could not keep up?

The problem went away when I retired my oldest batteries and bought a few new Wasabi batteries. BTW, the new Wasabis don't cause that annoying warning about irregular communication when you boot up the camera.

Your problem could have a different cause, but it might be worth thinking about.


----------



## Rob Carter (May 17, 2016)

I used to have this problem. I updated the firmware and the problem went away.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 17, 2016)

j-nord said:


> I assume stiffer/stronger springs in the shutter system to allow for faster fps and longer shutter life = more noise. This comes down to the physical shutter system not some software tweak. Would you rather compromise the shutter life to reduce the sound a little?



The 1D series uses two motors, one to open, one to close the shutter. They move the shutter very fast, and have to stop very fast. Even with the motors decelerating the shutter as it approaches the limits, and with additional sound cushioning, it still makes a loud noise. It really is comparable to Neuro's example of racing engine noise versus my 4 cyl Subaru aircraft derived engine. The 7D MK II uses something similar, but has a lower voltage battery to drive those motors.


----------

